# Brew Boiler Pressure



## NashNash (Sep 2, 2016)

Is there a consensus on where to set the brew boiler pressure? I can see a range of 6.5 to 9.5 on various forum posts, but cant seem to find a dedicated thread. Perhaps someone could point it out if I missed it.

How do you decide on what is the best pressure for your machine?

Cheers


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Lower the better from my point of view. Not that I know much about espresso though.

*Ahem ' best espresso LCF 2017' ahem*


----------

